# If i increase my draw weight



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

What was the bow in the shop for? In most cases the tech should have set the bow up for the weight you previously had unless you instructed otherwise. If the bow was tuned half decent before you should be able to turn the weight up as you desire. Then check the tune of the bow with your present arrows. Any time you have a bow worked on (string changes, etc) it's wise to check how the bow shoots as compared to how it shot before. It may or may not need some tweaking.

First thing I would do for starters is bottom the limbs out and see if the bow still makes it's rated 70#. If so then back the limbs out evenly to your desired draw weight. Then tune from there.


----------



## My Dog's Slave (May 29, 2011)

Thanks, The bow, i am sorry to say, was dry fired while I was not around. It broke the string and bent 2 cams. I brought it back to the guy that sold it to me and he "repaired" it. It started making noise and I found one screw missing in one of the cams and part of the v\cam was all gouged up. It went in to the only other shop in town and they found that one of the cams was rubbing on the limb also. He fixed that but I don't think he checked the draw weight. I'll do as you suggest and see what happens. Thanks again


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

If you increase the poundage by turning in each limb bolt the same then it should not mess up your timing much if any. Honestly I don't think it should matter...increasing poundage, that is. Depending on how far you increase it....1, 2 lbs or more, it may very likely start to impact your arrow spine. For instance an arrow that works well at 65lbs may not work as well at 67lbs....w/o some corresponding adjustments. In extreme cases one may have to replace arrows altogether. $0.02


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

53 lbs for a 60-70 pound bow does not sound safe. 57-58 pounds may come out of a 60 but 53 sounds dangerous. There are some holes that you can check to see if the limbs are backed out too far, if you check your manual you will see how to check it or if you lost your manual you can find one on the bowtech website.


----------

